# Linemans Injury



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I saw a guy hit himself in the forehead with his linesman’s. He was pulling a fish with them towards himself, pliers slipped and he smacked himself in the forehead. Pretty deep cut, almost knocked himself unconscious!


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

dronai said:


> I bet every Electrician in history has pinched his thumb or fingers with his Linemans. :biggrin: Hurts like hell



Whew! With your title, I thought you saw a lineman fall out of a bucket or off a pole.:sad:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Phillips head into web of hand is next.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Phillips head into web of hand is next.


Done that too


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> Whew! With your title, I thought you saw a lineman fall out of a bucket or off a pole.:sad:



Oops, that is misleading !!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Cordless drill into fingers when the sheetrock screw I was holding while trying to drill went sideways. Seems like my trigger finger locked on the trigger right then too.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

For me the channellocks have been much more cruel to the hands than the linemans, and the slotted more times through the fingertips than the phillips.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Have a scar on the tip of my left index finger where the philips point of the impact went into it. I'm sure we all have a few scars with stories behind them, surgeries too.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys pulling extra hard to cut tyraps and they break, usually take one to the toque. Then they change to twisting..


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Dafuque is a toque? Must be one o dem Canadiun woids.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> Dafuque is a toque? Must be one o dem Canadiun woids.



I got to wondering, so I googled it: 



toque

/tōk/

_noun_
noun: *toque*; plural noun: *toques*


a woman's small hat, typically having a narrow, closely turned-up brim.





historical
a small cap or bonnet having a narrow brim or no brim.
Canadian
a close-fitting knitted hat, often with a tassel or pom-pom on the crown.
I do not own a toque


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> Dafuque is a toque? Must be one o dem Canadiun woids.


If one takes a "hit to the toque", it would be the same as a "hit to the head".. Must be a Canuck slang thing..


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

TheLivingBubba said:


> I got to wondering, so I googled it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got several. Guess it depends on your climate, and how much time you spend outside in the months that follow September (in our neck of the woods). We had snow in September, and I'm guessing it'll be here til May-ish.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

dronai said:


> Oops, that is misleading !!


I fell off a pole once, lucky no stupid fence or anything other than soft ground.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I had more pinches with strippers than linesmans. After all I used my strippers way more than my linesmans.
I could do without the linesmans much easier than the crimpers since I don't twist.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

TheLivingBubba said:


> I got to wondering, so I googled it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Americans don't seem to have a satisfactory word for toques. I've heard knitted cap, and I've heard beanie. I don't know beanie makes me think of a little brimless cap with a propeller on top. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I once left my linemans on top of an 8 foot ladder, then moved said ladder while looking up. I got the plier jaws straight to the eyebrow. It bled quite profusely; my blood generally clots quite fast, and this kept going for some time. Did I learn the lesson to never leave tools on top of the ladder? No, I did not. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> Dafuque is a toque? Must be one o dem Canadiun woids.


.....


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

B-Nabs said:


> I have found fiberglass ladders to be more wobbly than wood.
> 
> I had a fiberglass ladder break under me once.
> 
> I've used both and found I am more comfortable and can work more quickly with a wood ladder.





B-Nabs said:


> We have an 18 story [wood framed building] in Vancouver
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/global...anada-mass-timber-high-rise-construction/amp/





B-Nabs said:


> I hate fiberglass ladders so much. Give me a good old wooden one any day.





B-Nabs said:


> I once left my linemans on top of an 8 foot ladder, then moved said ladder while looking up. I got the plier jaws straight to the eyebrow. It bled quite profusely; my blood generally clots quite fast, and this kept going for some time. Did I learn the lesson to never leave tools on top of the ladder? No, I did not.




Let me guess. There's a new Canadian linemans pliers coming out made of wood.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Worked with a guy who stabbed himself in the chest using a buck knife with a 10 inch fixed blade to cut off insulation on feeders. Lucky it was winter and he had some layers on to slow down the blade but it went though and he was bleeding all over the place and needed stiches. Not exactly sure how he managed to stab himself and yes we broke his balls for even using such a knife before he stabbed himself but when he came back to work and for the duration of the job he was called Bucky McStabby a play on his name sometimes Stabby for short. They let him go after the job ended.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

bostonPedro said:


> Worked with a guy who stabbed himself in the chest using a buck knife with an 10 inch fixed blade to cut off insulation on feeders. Lucky it was winter and he had some layers on to slow down the blade but it went though and he was bleeding all over the place and needed stiches. Not exactly sure how he managed to stab himself and yes we broke his balls for even using such a knife before he stabbed himself but when he came back to work and for the duration of the job he was called Bucky McStabby a play on his name. They let him go after the job ended.


I have a Klein that has the curved blade for doing just that, carefully pulling towards you, while skinning the insulation. Works great


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

B-Nabs said:


> I once left my linemans on top of an 8 foot ladder, then moved said ladder while looking up. I got the plier jaws straight to the eyebrow. It bled quite profusely; my blood generally clots quite fast, and this kept going for some time. Did I learn the lesson to never leave tools on top of the ladder? No, I did not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk



Ouch !!! Have left tools up there too, and heard them come flying off in the past. Never hit though


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Cutting a conduit with a sawsall i knew the blade could jam so i twisted the saw slightly so it would jump out to the right if it kicked and away from my hand that was supporting the conduit i was cutting.

Well it jumped out to the right hit a post then came back left and went through the back of my hand twice before hitting the knuckle on the third go. Didn't seem that bad until it blood started to spurt out in pulses.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I had more pinches with strippers than linesmans. After all I used my strippers way more than my linesmans.
> I could do without the linesmans much easier than the crimpers since I don't twist.


Strippers are waaaaay better than linesmans :brows:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

eddy current said:


> I saw a guy hit himself in the forehead with his linesman’s. He was pulling a fish with them towards himself, pliers slipped and he smacked himself in the forehead. Pretty deep cut, almost knocked himself unconscious!



Scar on my upper lip from the same exact scenario :vs_mad:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

CTshockhazard said:


> Strippers are waaaaay better than linesmans :brows:


And much lighter. Lineman's are over rated in our trade for some reason.
Other than a hammer, and to cut, they really do not have too much use.

In most cases my linesmans stayed in my bucket.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

B-Nabs said:


> I once left my linemans on top of an 8 foot ladder, then moved said ladder while looking up. I got the plier jaws straight to the eyebrow. It bled quite profusely; my blood generally clots quite fast, and this kept going for some time. Did I learn the lesson to never leave tools on top of the ladder? No, I did not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


 Typical apprentice move. Try it with a hammer. I used to yell at apprentices for that, and they'd get all pissy at me, now I politely ask them to move that ladder for me, (I've learned to check) and they get all pissy for me laughing at their pain. Hard hat jobs take all the fun out of it.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

joebanana said:


> Typical apprentice move. Try it with a hammer. I used to yell at apprentices for that, and they'd get all pissy at me, now I politely ask them to move that ladder for me, (I've learned to check) and they get all pissy for me laughing at their pain. Hard hat jobs take all the fun out of it.


I was wearing a hard hat, but I was looking up as I was following a conduit I was demolishing, so the hard hat did nothing to help. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

B-Nabs said:


> I was wearing a hard hat, but I was looking up as I was following a conduit I was demolishing, so the hard hat did nothing to help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's bad enough when you do it to yourself (guilty) but when someone else sets you up, it hurts so much more. The worst I ever got it was when an apprentice left his framing hammer on a 10'er, and it dropped me to my knees.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

eddy current said:


> I saw a guy hit himself in the forehead with his linesman’s. He was pulling a fish with them towards himself, pliers slipped and he smacked himself in the forehead. Pretty deep cut, almost knocked himself unconscious!


LOL, I watched my dad do that. He laughed and said he watched someone knock out a front tooth the exact same way.


----------

